# A Gun for my Birthday



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

First off, it's illegal for anyone under the age of 18 to own a handgun. Handguns are not like rifles or shotguns that are used for hunting their sole purpose is to kill and they do shoot differently than long guns so you can have all the experience in the world with long guns but when it comes to a handgun it is a whole other story. 
If you get a handgun and are transporting it in your car the ammo cannot be within reach of you nor can it be loaded unlike long guns. If you are stopped and the officer sees it you can expect to be dragged out of the car at gunpoint put on the ground and told do not move then after all that your parents will be in big trouble for allowing a minor to have a handgun. IF the officer does not see it and for whatever reason decides he wants to do a search again you will be put on the ground etc etc.
The way to avoid the whole gun in your face and put on the ground is simple..put both hands on the steering wheel inform the officer you have a gun in the car and you are not going to move until he says so but then you and your parents still get in trouble for you having a handgun...Do you see where I am going?
Handguns are not meant to be in the hands of anyone under age and there are consequences for having one in your possession. 
I'm not trying to be mean here, I am a retired law enforcement officer and I'm telling you this because it is important you know exactly what can happen if you have a handgun at your age. 
Your best bet for another couple years is stick with long guns they are safer, legal for you to own and are capable of protecting you from any vicious wild beasts. But also you might check with your wildlife officers, game rangers or whatever they are called because in a lot of places it is illegal to shoot a coyote or any other wild animal unless it is hunting season for that type of animal.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I believe that 18 is the legal age limit but assuming that you still want one in two years, then go to a range in the meanwhile and learn as much as you can about firearms and shooting. In SC you do not need a license to carry a firearm in your glove compartment or car's console but you do need to be 18 (or 21 - I'll look it up).

I've been an avid hunter and I shot in different types of shotgun and pistol leagues over the years, trap shooting, sporting clays, IDPA, and indoor leagues. I taught my kids at very early ages how to respect, handle, shoot, and walk away from firearms but never allowed them to have their own until they were of age.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

What they said. You get caught with a gun in your car and you're going to find yourself in a world of trouble.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I agree with them, if it is legal to carry one. I would say get a Mossberg 464 or a Marlin 336 in 30/30. The 464 has better handling and pointablity, it is every close in design to the classic Winchester 94. it would be a great saddle gun. The 336 a heavier and most experts say it is better shooter. The 336 is easier to clean and whatnot


Mossberg 464
O.F. Mossberg & Sons, Inc. - Firearms, Shotguns, Rifles, Accessories, and Precision Machining

Marlin 336 
Marlin Model 336A

I have had a Winchester 94 and a Marlin 336 both are great guns and would do what you want.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

close2prfct said:


> First off, it's illegal for anyone under the age of 18 to own a handgun. Handguns are not like rifles or shotguns that are used for hunting their sole purpose is to kill and they do shoot differently than long guns so you can have all the experience in the world with long guns but when it comes to a handgun it is a whole other story.
> If you get a handgun and are transporting it in your car the ammo cannot be within reach of you nor can it be loaded unlike long guns. If you are stopped and the officer sees it you can expect to be dragged out of the car at gunpoint put on the ground and told do not move then after all that your parents will be in big trouble for allowing a minor to have a handgun. IF the officer does not see it and for whatever reason decides he wants to do a search again you will be put on the ground etc etc.
> The way to avoid the whole gun in your face and put on the ground is simple..put both hands on the steering wheel inform the officer you have a gun in the car and you are not going to move until he says so but then you and your parents still get in trouble for you having a handgun...Do you see where I am going?
> Handguns are not meant to be in the hands of anyone under age and there are consequences for having one in your possession.
> ...


Just so you know this is different in each state. Which I'm sure you do, since you're a retired law enforcement officer.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Can have one if you move to Texas and join the military, at age of 17.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Also, don't ask a police officer about it, most of them are half retarded with limited knowledge of the actual law.

Once you're of age...

Go find a federal agent, preferably atf, they will give you proper knowledge. Or a judge will advise you in the correct direction, most judges I have spoke with say not to even show the weapon to the officer because like what was said above, they will throw a hissy fit. (In my state your vehicle is considered to be like your home and you're allowed a loaded firearm as long as it is CONCEALED.) So, as long as you are given proper advice from one of those two sources keep to it and no matter what the police say, if the judge says what is right... they're right... Besides, worst comes to worst you will end up speaking to the judge in the end.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

shmurmer4 said:


> Also, don't ask a police officer about it, most of them are half retarded with limited knowledge of the actual law.


Rude much?

I work with Officers. That statement is beyond insulting.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

Solon said:


> Rude much?
> 
> I work with Officers. That statement is beyond insulting.


Thank you Solon it was insulting however I'm rather used to the "cops are pigs" attitudes.
The laws pertaining to age is Federal 
In the late 60's a law was passed prohibiting anyone under the age of 21 from buying a handgun 18 for long guns
then along came the brady law making it a crime for anyone under the age of 18 to be in possession of a handgun.

Whether or not the OP gets a handgun doesn't impact me one way or another but they should be able to make an informed decision by knowing what the consequences are for having one especially transporting one in a vehicle.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

That kind of crap ticks me off quite frankly. My brother was an MP for seven years, then with US Customs as an Officer, then a Federal Officer for Parks. I work everyday with Fish and Wildlife Officers. Not one of them can be said to be retarded and not knowing the law. They are to be respected.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

shmurmer4 said:


> Also, don't ask a police officer about it, most of them are half retarded with limited knowledge of the actual law.
> 
> Once you're of age...
> 
> Go find a federal agent, preferably atf, they will give you proper knowledge. Or a judge will advise you in the correct direction, most judges I have spoke with say not to even show the weapon to the officer because like what was said above, they will throw a hissy fit. (In my state your vehicle is considered to be like your home and you're allowed a loaded firearm as long as it is CONCEALED.) So, as long as you are given proper advice from one of those two sources keep to it and no matter what the police say, if the judge says what is right... they're right... Besides, worst comes to worst you will end up speaking to the judge in the end.


Shmurmer, while you may not like them they do deserve repect. just like those in the military, judges, and other like them. They have a hard job to do and most of them do a good job of doing it. There are a few who don't and give a bad repuation to the rest, just like in any field. 





Solon said:


> That kind of crap ticks me off quite frankly. My brother was an MP for seven years, then with US Customs as an Officer, then a Federal Officer for Parks. I work everyday with Fish and Wildlife Officers. Not one of them can be said to be retarded and not knowing the law. They are to be respected.


I understand what you are saying and I respect and thank your brother for his service.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

Unfortunately, the way people state things sometimes clouds what could contain a valid point.

There is no reason to berate police officers (or any other profession) as it has no bearing on the topic. (Hint: if your were speeding and got a ticket or got caught smoking weed, it is your fault and not the cop's. Don't take it out on all police officers. Anyway, it is unlikely he is reading your comments here, and if he did wouldn't really care what your opinion is.)

Yes, the laws for pistol licensing, possession, carry and minimum ages can vary by state, county and even town. Anyone interested in obtaining any type of gun should seek qualified advice on the topic so they remain both safe and within the applicable local laws.

In my experience, local police are not very informed on the intricacies of handgun law. I know several local cops and they all concur with me. That does not reflect poorly on the local police - frankly, they have better things to do than study a convoluted part of the penal code which rarely comes up on a regular basis. When the *** hits the fan, I would rather a well trainer officer respond than a pencil neck geek who could quote verbatim the applicable sections. Either way, it is up to the police to enforce - not interpret. If you want an informed opinion and binding opinion on a vague part of your local law, speak to a DA or judge (and get their answer in writing).


I will defer to the poster that mentioned 18 as a Federal minimum. I am more up on State/Local laws than federal. However, it should be pointed out that even with 18 as a minimum on a federal level, states are able to pass _stricter_ laws. Your state, for example, may have a minimum age of 21. Always know the local laws and stay legal. People who ignore the law just make it tougher for the rest of us and provide fodder for the anti-gun crowd.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Have you thought of getting a taser or mace instead? I carried mace when I was a teenager. Its handy, and very effective. I would love to have a taser too. TASER - Home 
The concealed carry laws differ from city to city and county to county here. I'm not sure but I think mace is pretty unregulated.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Check into your state laws. I'm more of an old fashioned gal than most (advocate of the right to bear arms). I'm sure your can be trusted with a fire arm for property management purposes, but you want to do it legally. Do you have a Bass Pro Shop near you? That's the place to go. They're very knowledgeable. You can hold the guns and they'll help you find what is best for you. I, personally, am interested in getting a shotgun. I was talking with a salesman at Bass Pro Shop about it. He said more often than not, when a woman comes in looking for a shotgun, they purchase a child's gun. He said there is no difference other than length. He said the majority of women's arms are shorter than a man's so it's more fitting for them. Same power. They have a couple pink ones I want. lol =} If you DO pull through with this, make sure you ask for some shooting lessons on top of it.... very important!
Happy Birthday!


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

well...... this is quite the argument going on here. . I live in Canada so the laws are a little different and i wouldnt know the laws in the states. but i would agree with everyone else, it is illegal to carry a handgun under the age of 18, this i know because it is the same in Canada, but, if u were a hunter, (which, yes, i know u dont want a gun for that) than we have a thing called Hunter Safety Courses. you learn everything u need to about guns, and i mean everything- lol obviously  so once you take this course, u are allowed to shoot animals legally. (whitetail deer,moose, elk, mule deer etc.) So, in Canada, in order to purchase a firearm, u must take what is called a FAC - fire arms course. It is just a test testing you on your knowledge of general guns and gun safety, if u pass that, than you get a card, that kinda looks like a drivers liscense, and you can purchase all the kind of guns you want BUT u need a different "certificate" to purchase hand guns here, and u must be of age. lol, i know this isnt that important to u guys cause u all live in the states, but i thought i would just tell you guys that because the laws arent THAT different and they all play into the same effects. but, a good gun for shooting coyotes is just a normal .22, yes i know its a rifle and its big and such, but it works good for everything, we have a .22 Ruger and works awesome !! my dad just got his FAC, lol ( im only 14 so i only have my hunters safety and i cant get my FAC till im 18  ) but oh well. so yeah, i dunno, i would just take it easy on the hand gun idea and take in everyones advice, just get a good rifle,- if u can or your parents can purchase you one, and you'll be good to go  haha i've never ever heard of anyone using a hand gun for coyotes  i guess thats cause up in saskatchewan we use rifles for deer and varmints and such lol but yeah, sorry for such a lllooonnnggg paragraph i just thought id throw this into the convo, not that it helped  but im big into hunting and such and i just had to tell u all :0


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Here in AR, the law is you have to be 21 to have your concealed carry and to have a gun on you. I am 14, but I do shoot at the range with my dad sometimes and I LOVE the Glock 19 9mm pistol. It is easy for me to handle and I'm really acurate with it.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Wait until you're 18 to possess and 21 to conceal. It's not worth losing your right to purchase handguns later in life just to have one 2-5 years sooner. This is coming from someone is hardcore gun rights :lol:

Here is Georgia's info:

http://www.nraila.org/statelawpdfs/GASL.pdf


> It is unlawful to furnish a handgun to a person under 18 and it is unlawful for a person under 18 to possess a handgun.
> 
> No license will be issued to:
> 1. Anyone under 21 years of age.



Georgia Gun Laws in Plain English on GeorgiaPacking.org

*Possession of handguns by minors*; Minors (persons under the age of 18) are NOT allowed by Georgia law to possess handguns unless the following exceptions apply:


Attending a hunter education course or a firearms safety course.
Engaging in practice in the use of a firearm or target shooting
Engaging in an organized competition involving the use of a firearm or participating in or practicing for a performance by an organized group
Hunting or fishing pursuant to a valid license if such person has in his or her possession such a valid hunting or fishing license if required; is engaged in legal hunting or fishing; has permission of the owner of the land on which the activities are being conducted; and the pistol or revolver, whenever loaded, is carried only in an open and fully exposed manner (no concealing of the firearm)
Traveling to or from any activity described above, provided that firearm is carried in a unconcealed and unloaded fashion.
Any minor who is on real property under the control of such person's parent, legal guardian, or grandparent and who has the permission of such person's parent or legal guardian to possess a firearm.
Any minor who is at such person's residence and who, with the permission of such person's parent or legal guardian, possesses a pistol or revolver for the purpose of exercising the rights authorized in Code Section 16-3-21 or 16-3-23. (self defense laws, listed further down the page)
The exceptions DO NOT apply to any minor who has been convicted of a forcible felony or forcible misdemeanor, as defined in Code Section 16-1-3, or who has been adjudicated delinquent under the provisions of Article 1 of Chapter 11 of Title 15 for an offense which would constitute a forcible felony or forcible misdemeanor, as defined in Code Section 16-1-3, if such person were an adult.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh goodness... Rudenss Alert!

Please return to the horseforum main page and read the Conscientious Etiquette Policy. 

If your post is nasty, condescending, rude, etc., regardless of how subtle, and whether shrouded in the form of opinion or otherwise, it is subject to be removed and your access to the Horse Forum may be restricted.

Anything that could potentially promote violence such as a gun in the hands of a teenager (even a properly trained teenager) is going to become a very hot topic quickly. Let's keep this thread on track.

Farmpony84


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

LOL I just re-read my post and realized the 18) doesn't work :lol: That's supposed to be eighteen.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Kentucky said:


> Shmurmer, while you may not like them they do deserve repect. just like those in the military, judges, and other like them. They have a hard job to do and most of them do a good job of doing it. There are a few who don't and give a bad repuation to the rest, just like in any field.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got this wrong, I like a portion of them. My family goes all the way back into the Texas Rangers. But it is better to ask a Judge or a Federal agent over a police officer... any day. 

I asked 5 different police officers the other day what a presumed speed limit was, they couldn't tell me correctly. My state is a presumed speed limit state.

If they can't correctly define a reason I can get out of speeding tickets all day, everyday, if I were to get one... Why trust them to give you the proper knowledge regarding carrying a potential felony.


----------



## dave_in_delaware (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow. There's nothing like a gun discussion to get the emotions flowing... :shock:

I think the word "retarded" was a poor choice, but I know what was meant by that post. He meant that many LEO's aren't well-versed on the firearms laws that they are supposed to enforce. This is the case in Delaware, too. Most Officers know the laws. But there are a few who do NOT. How can someone enforce the law if they don't know it?

And as far as respect: that is something that must be earned, not demanded or assumed simply by wearing a uniform.... Don't get me wrong: I support my local LEO's and appreciate the jobs they do daily. But as for demanding respect, actions speak louder than uniforms, and from what I've seen in my lifetime from LEO's.... _some_ don't deserve our respect... 

Anyway, that's not the discussion here... 



Brighteyes said:


> ... I just don't know what model is the best. What do ya'll think? I would like it do be pretty small but strong enough to kill one of them crazy coyote's that run around wild on my land.


Obviously, know the laws in your area for purchasing and posession and carry in a vehicle. Don't get in trouble w/ the law by breaking firearms laws. If you do, you won't have to worry about owning a firearm for a LONG time.

Now, as for handguns, the best model/brand is the one you know HOW to shoot properly, feels the most comfortable in your hands, gives you the most confidence when using it, is one that you can afford to "feed" and use regularly (i.e. practice), etc...

There is no one-brand-model answer when it comes to firearms and what is best for you. It's like anything else: everyone is different, which is why there isn't ONE brand of shoes for everyone, ONE brand of pants for everyone, etc... You have to try different brands on to see what fits YOU the BEST. It's the same for handguns.

Go to a local shooting range that rents handguns and try a bunch. See what YOU handle the best, which one you like the most, which one fits in your hand the best, and what you can operate the safest. THAT will be the best brand/model for you. 

Once you decide on a brand, model, and caliber... PRACTICE with it! Take a training course or two. I can't stress enough: practice with it!!! Shooting, loading, unloading, cleaning, reloading, jams, standing still, kneeling, prone, running, in warm weather, cold/freezing weather, in the dark (flashlight!), during a hurricane. Practice real-life stuff, because you may need to use it in "bad" weather, too. 

(FYI: I carry a firearm daily for self-defense, and I've had to use it once already against two armed robbers. You never know when or where evil will come and pay you a visit.)

Oh, and carry the handgun for self-defense. Use a rifle to take care of the coyotes on your land ("hunting"). They can run faster than you, and if a coyote is close enough to use a handgun on it, pray you hit it w/ one shot. If you miss w/ the handgun, you'll just **** it off more.... 

Stay safe out there. 

Remember: your mind is your #1 weapon. Firearms are just tools that do a specific job.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> Anything that could potentially promote violence such as a gun in the hands of a teenager (even a properly trained teenager) is going to become a very hot topic quickly. Let's keep this thread on track.


I tried not to, but just had to respond to this. A gun - in the hands of a teenager or anyone else, trained or untrained - does not and can not "potentially promote violence." A gun is an inanimate object. It has no more, or less, potential to "promote violence" than a knife, stick, scissor or motor vehicle. 

Getting away from the semantics of the statement (and the underlying meaning of its wording), motor vehicles are the tools of considerably more "violence" (serious injuries and deaths) each year than guns.

A teenager raised with proper respect for firearms (and people) is no more dangerous when armed than anyone else. I know several teenagers (and younger) that are active in shooting sports - I would feel much safer with them armed at my back than I would with many other teens (and adults) I know that weren't brought up with proper respect for others.

I know you meant well, but your comment definitely came across like the typical "our kids are fine, guns are the problem" anti-2A party line.

I am really surprised that this topic hasn't been shut down yet.


----------

